# Swollen Lymph Node



## MsMarsha (Dec 15, 2012)

Hey All,

I have posted this concern in the general room but didn't get much info. Hope I can get some answers or links to read about my issue.
I read through a number of posts on the lymph nodes and saw someone post a discussion about my same problem to refer to a previous discussion. If someone can post a link to that discussion i would appreciate it. I can't seem to find it.

Recently found out on an ultrasound that I have a 1cm nodule that is solid and well defined on my right mid pole thyroid. My latest TSH is in a normal range at 1.18 with the help of methimazole. Had to come off this med due to severe side effects. I am sure I am back to hyperthyroid. I was wondering if I have the nodule on one side and the other side is swelling. What could this mean? Been living on ibuprofen this is killing my IBS (don't suppose to be taking ibuprofen but nothing else is helping with the swelling). Wondering if I am making it worst by taking this. This doesn't make sense to me.

Could this be a sign of cancer? I see a ENT on Tuesday. Sure I get the answers from him. But I like to know some info from someone who has experience this same problem.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It's really hard to say. With these auto-immune conditions, there are lots of swelling and nodules...sometimes it is "just"the auto-immune process...other times, it can be other things, like cancer.

I've read that singular solid nodules are more likely to be cancerous. I had six total nodules and all were cancerous. Swollen lymph nodes are, of course, a concern. None of mine were swollen, but there was cancer in three of them. Which is all to say, you really can't tell until there are cells for the pathologist to examine.

I will say this...while the word cancer is scary, I personally think its the better alternative. Grave's is a tricky condition to manage and you'll hear countless people on these boars struggle for years, losing lots of prime time in their lives feeling awful, only to end up having surgery in the end. If its cancer, you are moved immediately to surgery, get regulated on meds, and get on with your life relatively quickly.


----------



## MsMarsha (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you for this info. This answers alot of my concerns. My GP is wondering cancer since the antibiotic he put me on isn't work and gone 5 weeks without the swelling going down. I have no family history of hyperthyroid (my family history is of Hypothyroid). But without a biospy we aren't sure yet. Hopefully I have my answers soon.

Thank you again for your insight into cancer.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MsMarsha said:


> Thank you for this info. This answers alot of my concerns. My GP is wondering cancer since the antibiotic he put me on isn't work and gone 5 weeks without the swelling going down. I have no family history of hyperthyroid (my family history is of Hypothyroid). But without a biospy we aren't sure yet. Hopefully I have my answers soon.
> 
> Thank you again for your insight into cancer.


Wondering how thing went with the ENT today!!! We have a couple of experts here on the cancer stuff.

I am not so I leave that to those in the know but that does not stop me from thinking and caring about those who have those concerns.

Sending hugs,


----------



## MsMarsha (Dec 15, 2012)

Andros,

You are too sweet! Looks like this going to be along road for a cancer answer. ENT referred to an Endo this week. ENT was a big help. Find out my nodes aren't swollen that is a bad tooth (but don't have a toothache). Seems to be a nerve/gland ending problem to my ear. Who knew! He couldn't feel the nodule. So it must be very small. I have to wait till the Jan. 24th for ENDO. He said the ENDO probably do biospy and my 6 weeks labs again. I will post when I know something.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MsMarsha said:


> Andros,
> 
> You are too sweet! Looks like this going to be along road for a cancer answer. ENT referred to an Endo this week. ENT was a big help. Find out my nodes aren't swollen that is a bad tooth (but don't have a toothache). Seems to be a nerve/gland ending problem to my ear. Who knew! He couldn't feel the nodule. So it must be very small. I have to wait till the Jan. 24th for ENDO. He said the ENDO probably do biospy and my 6 weeks labs again. I will post when I know something.


I am glad that endo will do biopsy only because sometimes there "is" more than on thing going on.

However, the teeth boy..............................they can pull you down. I think most of us learn that lesson the hard way.

So, keep us in the loop!! If antibiotics don't clear up the lymph nodes, it would be important to pursue this further.


----------

